# Prep for the NREMT



## adlx21 (May 24, 2009)

Hey guys, I am wondering what sites helped you guys in passing the NREMT? Ive been using emtb.com and basically did everything on it. What else out there is good to prepare me for my test? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## EMTelite (May 25, 2009)

Honestly I have found that site to really helpful, I take my test tomorrow, i have done all their quizzes and flash cards and my school used their book which is the AAOS book and we used their workbook so i have been reviewing that I also purchased the REA interactive flashcard book it was $10.00 at barnes and nobles and it is basically all scenarios which from what I hear is what the NREMT is all about so we will see tomorrow. I have also taken a practice that I had to pay for the book for which if you send me your email I will send you the questions from that 150 question practice test actually who ever wants that practice test please send me a private message with your email and I will send you the practice test I found it to be pretty helpful I will also send you the correct answers to the test asap. 

But anyway I take my NR tomorrow so everyone wish me luck... I finished second in my class with a 99.9% so hopefully it will go well.


----------



## Code 3 (May 25, 2009)

As stated above, that website is an excellent resource and I haven't come across anything comparable. If you're open to purchasing a study guide book, I strongly recommend Success for the EMT. It's published by BRADY and the authors are Joseph Mistovich and Edward Kuvlesky.


----------



## adlx21 (May 25, 2009)

EMTelite said:


> Honestly I have found that site to really helpful, I take my test tomorrow, i have done all their quizzes and flash cards and my school used their book which is the AAOS book and we used their workbook so i have been reviewing that I also purchased the REA interactive flashcard book it was $10.00 at barnes and nobles and it is basically all scenarios which from what I hear is what the NREMT is all about so we will see tomorrow. I have also taken a practice that I had to pay for the book for which if you send me your email I will send you the questions from that 150 question practice test actually who ever wants that practice test please send me a private message with your email and I will send you the practice test I found it to be pretty helpful I will also send you the correct answers to the test asap.
> 
> But anyway I take my NR tomorrow so everyone wish me luck... I finished second in my class with a 99.9% so hopefully it will go well.



I cant send a message, dont know why, but my email is_ [email removed, please use the PM function]_
those 150 questions would be helpful, thanks so much!


----------



## chad bullock (May 25, 2009)

Good luck on your test. I just finished my class on the 23rd and am waiting on info about when I can take the NREMT. I believe I am ready and I am still trying to learn/retain what all we have been over. Time will tell I suppose.


----------



## EMTelite (May 26, 2009)

Umm... they erased your email... try using the PM function again just click on my name that should do it for ya


----------



## AthensTech09 (May 26, 2009)

Hi!  It seems that sending a PM is not an option when clicking your username:wacko:

I would like to know if 

http://www.nremtpractice.com/

(or)

http://www.emt-national-training.com

have helped anyone around here, but specifically for the EMT-I (85), which I will do the written for on June 4th or shortly thereafter. Thanks!


----------



## adlx21 (May 26, 2009)

i have to post 10 times before I can PM anyone :\


----------



## adlx21 (May 26, 2009)

lol let me get 10 post and ill pm you the email address. those 150 questions would definitely be useful. for now, im reading reading reading and using emtb.com


----------



## adlx21 (May 26, 2009)

um, 4 more, lol


----------



## adlx21 (May 26, 2009)

OK here is 10, lets see, lol


----------

